

Show HN: OpenSpace – showcase your open source projects on GitHub - joeysim
https://github.com/EverythingMe/openspace

======
joeysim
Some background - we (engineering at EverythingMe) wanted to turn our
organization profile on GitHub into a showcase of our open source work, so we
built this tool and open sourced it for other to use.

See it in action -
[http://everythingme.github.io/](http://everythingme.github.io/)

Read more about it - [http://geeks.everything.me/2015/05/01/showcasing-your-
open-s...](http://geeks.everything.me/2015/05/01/showcasing-your-open-source-
projects-with-openspace/)

